# Urgent help: Timing Belt & Steering pump q's for audi 5000s



## CaifanSC (Oct 29, 2006)

Hello all, i have a 5ks outside of the US that needs a timing belt replaced and the steering pump. Needless to say parts for this audi are going to be really hard to get. The local market is saturated with VW's so I wanted to know if the steering pump and timing belt part numbers could be cross-referenced to a VW car so that I might be able get them locally. In other words, are there any VW cars that use the same timing belt as an 1986 audi 5000S 5-cyl (non turbo) and the steering pump (for the same car). Any is appreciated, thanks a million!


----------



## 1979GTI16V (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: Urgent help: Timing Belt & Steering pump q's for audi 5000s (CaifanSC)*

mid 80's VW Quantum or Passat (outside US) used the 5cyl NA engine, should be able to get those parts from them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 1979GTI16V at 12:30 PM 11-11-2007_


----------

